# Carrying the LCP?



## mattyd (May 18, 2008)

Friends- a couple of questions for those of you who have the LCP. If you are carring this in your pocket without a holster are you carring the gun without a round in the pipe? How about if you are using a holster? Tks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbull...ken-trigger-mechanism-warning-lcp-owners.html


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

For a defense gun you always carry it ready to fire. One in the pipe. There might not be time to rack a slide.:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Round chambered, of course. Pocket holster.

This goes for my KelTec P3AT, which is the gun Ruger copied for the LCP.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> For a defense gun you always carry it ready to fire. One in the pipe. There might not be time to rack a slide.:smt033





Mike Barham said:


> Round chambered, of course. Pocket holster.
> 
> This goes for my KelTec P3AT, which is the gun Ruger copied for the LCP.


What they said. :smt116

My P3AT is in a DeSantis Nemesis whenever it is on me. DAO or not, I want the trigger protected.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Baldy said:


> For a defense gun you always carry it ready to fire. One in the pipe. There might not be time to rack a slide.:smt033


+1 on one in the pipe. :smt023


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

one in the pipe, nemesis holster in back pocket


----------

